# mini co2 gauge?



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I came across this the other day on ebay. I still don't know much about setting up a co2 system, but I'm trying to learn. Does anyone know anything about this kind of a setup.
http://cgi.ebay.com/SIMPLE-REGULATO...ash=item3ca54d7b04&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

I am looking for a setup for my 10 gallon and my 80 gallon tank. If I could get this to work on my 10 gallon, then it wouldn't this be the ideal package?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The one problem I see with that is that the "regulator" is made in Taiwan, i.e. it has metric specifications. Unfortunately, in North America, the standard is still Imperial, so this regulator will likely not work on CO2 tanks made here.

CO2 tanks made in North America use CGA320 standard, so you will want to look for a regulator for that.

Have you considered how much you want to spend on a pressurized CO2 setup? There are various "shortcuts" to save money, depending on how comfortable you feel with DIY, how patient you are, etc.

If you are intending to use CO2 on an 80g tank, I would recommend you getting the largest tank size possible. For example, a 5, 10 and 20 lb tank (price wise) are not that different from each other (75, 85, and 130 dollars, respectively).

Refill costs are also the same, or only a few dollars different, regardless of tank size.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm... but I have to admit, the price is very enticing. But yes, I have the same question that pop up as Darkblade. What tank does the regulator fit into?
In the past various people have to sell their asian regulator for dirt cheap and some even give it away because it's impossible to find a tank that fits the regulator. And even if you do find one, good luck in finding a store that is willing to gas it up for you because of the same problem. The head doesn't fit into their equipment as well. It's not certified and therefore not safe to use.
Why don't you send him a message asking if it's compatible with the equipment in North America.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to let users know, there are great deals that can be had on eBay for regulators, if you know what you are looking for and are willing to do a little legwork putting the parts together.

While it is definitely easier to just purchase a "pre-built" regulator; for the same price (or less), you can find better quality parts, and you get the satisfaction that you managed to build a regulator setup yourself


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I sent him question about the fittings and its compatibility. I'll post the answer here when I get it.

As well, am I to assume that this item, http://cgi.ebay.ca/Victor-Welders-G...ders?hash=item48374c01b7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 would not be any good for aquarium co2 because it uses a SR4F-320 and not a CGA320 as Darkblade48 mentioned?

And lastly, if I buy a gauge from the US, will I have to pay duty on the suggested retail price, the price I payed, or none at all???

Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The particular regulator that you linked to is a Victor SR4F regulator. It comes with a CGA320 fitting.

However, do note that while it is a Victor, it is a single stage Victor only. In addition, it is suited for high pressure applications, and as such, the delivery pressure gauge's lowest numerical tick is 200 PSI; for our purposes, we only need delivery pressures of ~20 PSI.

For customs, it depends on where you are buying it from, and how it is shipped. For example, if the sender declares it as a gift, and its value as under $60, customs will not charge you any tax. On the other hand, if it is declared as (say) a sales item, then customs will charge you the applicable GST and PST (and HST if you live in Quebec), and Canada Post will also charge you an addition $5 handling fee.

In addition, it also depends on how it was shipped. For example, FedEx and UPS have their own (exorbitant) handling fees.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

well I got an answer to my question. He said her was unfamiliar with what sizes we use in north america. Isn't there some kind of metric to imperial adapted you could simply ad to the tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, each region has different standards for gas fittings. It is not exactly as simple as a metric to Imperial conversion, however.

There was a lot of talk about finding converters between the "Asian" standard (Hong Kong, Japan, and Taiwan seem to share the same standard) and the North American standard over on the PlantedTank. In the end, however, I don't think it went anywhere.

I was looking for a European to North American adapter a few years ago, but had no luck either.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

If I may call on your knowledge once again darkblade48 is this more suitable. They are duel stage as you mention, but the 8H-580 throws me off. I figure if I can go the DIY route I could get 2 for the price of one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Matheson-8H-5...in_0?hash=item5ad2f22742&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not too familiar with Matheson nor Concoa regulators (I am more familiar with Victor), but it appears to be suitable for our purposes.

The Matheson 8H is the model number (and you can probably find the specifications online), while the 580 indicates the nipple type (in this case, CGA580 is normally for argon and/or helium). Since the regulator is intended for inert gases, it can be used for CO2 as well.

You will need to take off the CGA580 nipple and find a CGA320 nipple (about $10-20).

Edit: If you are planning to purchase this regulator, you will also need to take off the piece on the output side of the regulator (on one regulator, it appears to be a valve of some sort, likely not able to provide a low enough flow like a needle valve; on the other, it appears to be a brass elbow)


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

From the types of question you are asking. It doesn't look like you know alot about CO2 regulators. Why don't you just bite the bullet with the high price and stick with the most common Milwaukee regulator that everybody use. You can get it for $130 from MOPS.ca:
http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...Kit.asp?L+scstore+cdbz5442ffc3d4c3+1252444406
Alternately, now that the cost of a US dollar is almost at par with the Canadian dollars again. You can try ordering one from the US. Just make sure you go will Fedex.

Edit:
J&L also have a bit of option where you can mix and match:
http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/156/CO2+Equipment.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I live on the US/Canadian boarder (Sault Ste. Marie ON/MICH) so its no problem for me to get stuff shipped on the American side. I really like this item because I plane to buy a 20# tank and run multiple systems of it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230370851892&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
I also found a site where I can get a Milwaukee set up with a bubble counter, solinoid and neddle valve for $85 US shipped.

Decisions decisions!!

One question... How long can I run a Co2 hose from the regulator. I have one tank upstairs that I would like to run a hose to. Its about 40 feet if I hide the hose real good.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The particular regulator that you linked to on eBay is questionable, at best. Those needle valves may work, but likely won't be able to hold a steady bps.

As for the Milwaukee, there are some people that have had no problem with it, while others hate it. Again, the needle valve is to blame, as it cannot really maintain a rock-solid bps. The construction of the Milwaukee regulator is a little poor as well, in my opinion.

For just a little more, you could get a regulator build with better quality parts. For example:

Sample 1:
Milwaukee Regulator, dual gauge, single stage
Clippard solenoid
Generic needle valve

Sample 2:
Cornelius Regulator, dual gauge, single stage
Parker solenoid
Fabco NV55

The Fabco will give you much better control over your bps.

As for your CO2 delivery; I don't think I know of anyone that has delivered CO2 40 feet. For sure, at that distance, you will run into problems with maintaining a steady pressure to all the tanks you want CO2 delievered to.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

ok, I realize that I am flip floping here and I don't really know what I want to do. I am however learning a lot about regulators and I am starting to think that I could build my on from parts on ebay. However I am still unsure how to tell if regulators are 2 stage or 1 stage. I originally though that if the regulator had 2 gauges that it was 2 stage but I now know that that is not the case. There are so many regulators on ebay, but I don't know how to tell if they are single or 2 stage unless it is specified. http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-VICTOR-CL-...in_0?hash=item35a3695758&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
is labeled as CO2 but it does not say that it is 2 stage. I'm a little confused as to what to look for.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Give this site a read - http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.html

He also sells complete setups or you can mix and match what you need. In terms of quality (I bought my first and only set from him), I can only say that I have NEVER had an issue with his product. But it comes at a price. I was in your shoes as well when I first got into planted tanks. I just decided to bite the bullet and go with tried and true quality products. Btw, I'm not affiliated in any way to Rex Grigg. I just stand by his products. I went with his *Best Aquarium Regulator* combo with an extra needle valve (Fabco), MK I Perma-Seal, manifold and tubing. I built the reactor myself out of pvc similar to how his are made.

There is quite a substantial monetary difference so if you need to save a few bucks, perhaps waiting for someone to post their setup for sale may be the best thing to do.

Don't forget the costs of a CO2 canister, ferts, lighting, etc.

Like others have mentioned, Milwaukee is a hit or miss. Some claim good results while others have had terrible experience with them. The last thing you want is, gas your fish with an overdose of CO2 due to a faulty solenoid.

Some food for thought...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

noved said:


> However I am still unsure how to tell if regulators are 2 stage or 1 stage. I originally though that if the regulator had 2 gauges that it was 2 stage but I now know that that is not the case.


You can have single or dual stage regulators that either have single or dual gauges 

There is a 90 some-odd page thread over at the PlantedTank regarding dual stage regulators. I have linked it here for you:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72328-victor-dual-stage-regulator-pimp-club.html

There is a handy index, so that you can sort through the posts rather easily. There are a few posts that explain the difference between a single and dual stage regulator. In short, dual stage regulators have a large "hump" on the back. Do note that you can use either single or dual stage regulators, and that there are advantages and disadvantages to both.



noved said:


> There are so many regulators on ebay, but I don't know how to tell if they are single or 2 stage unless it is specified. http://cgi.ebay.com/USED-VICTOR-CL-...in_0?hash=item35a3695758&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> is labeled as CO2 but it does not say that it is 2 stage. I'm a little confused as to what to look for.


This particular regulator that you have linked to is a single stage CO2 regulator based on the criteria I mentioned above.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

Well I've been doing a lot of research and I have decided to just make my own regulator. I think it will be fun actually. I found this item on ebay. would it work for co2
http://cgi.ebay.com/Matheson-8-2-Re...in_0?hash=item19b63f6439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

I tried to figure it out on my own, but all I could find out for sure is that it is a 2 stage and that it will work for hydrogen. The rest of the detail I am skeptical of.
https://www.mathesontrigas.com/pdfs/litCenter/SpecGas&EquipmentBrochures/Guide to Regulators.pdf


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

noved said:


> Well I've been doing a lot of research and I have decided to just make my own regulator. I think it will be fun actually.


Indeed, making your own regulator is quite fun, but can be a lengthy process. The regulator and the needle valve will take the longest to find, but are the two most important parts of the CO2 system.



noved said:


> I found this item on ebay. would it work for co2
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Matheson-8-2-Re...in_0?hash=item19b63f6439&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


In short, no, it will not.



noved said:


> I tried to figure it out on my own, but all I could find out for sure is that it is a 2 stage and that it will work for hydrogen. The rest of the detail I am skeptical of.


You are correct, it is a dual stage regulator. Notice the large "hump" on the back of the regulator, showing you that it is indeed dual stage.

The main issue I see is that the delivery pressure gauge is rated for 0.1 - 3.0 PSI only. We need ~20-30 PSI for pressurized CO2 on the delivery side. While most dual stage regulators come with adjustable delivery pressures, it is not as simple as changing out a gauge, however. You have to take the regulator apart and adjust one of the springs on the inside to change the delivery pressure (and then get a new gauge that will reflect the increased delivery pressure).

I would pass on this one, unless you feel comfortable taking apart a regulator.

I will look deeper into the specs of this regulator a bit later to confirm that the maximum delivery pressure is set at ~3 PSI.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

ok, thanks for your help darkblade48. I have read a few posts on using oxygen regulators and converting them for Co2 use. Such as http://cgi.ebay.com/Union-Carbide-P...in_0?hash=item25564571e3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
I looked into it and found that it is used for oxygen and according to this chart, has the exact same specifications as the Co2 model. Would it be hard to convert oxygen regulator to co2.

Edit: I forgot to post this chart showing the specifications of the 2049
http://www.esabna.com/literature/Ar...699/F-11-626-F_PUROX_TWO-STAGE_REGULATORS.pdf


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You definitely can use regulators for oxygen and convert them to CO2 usage. Just make sure that the delivery pressure has a range of 0-200 PSI, at most. You will also need to remove the original fitting and replace it with a CGA320 nipple and nut.

The seller has stated that it has a CGA540 nipple (used for oxygen); so you would simply replace this with the CGA320 nipple, and you'd be in business (assuming you have a needle valve already).

One word of advice: I know of the Union Carbide company, but I do not know of anyone that has used their regulators as of yet, so I cannot be sure whether there are positive or negative reviews.


----------

